# [5E] Tournament Rules: Optional Rules for a Medieval Tournament



## paul1 (Aug 8, 2017)

I have released a rules supplement to the DM's Guild for running three events in 5E. Optional rules for the Joust, Melee, and Archery Contest. I hope you have fun implementing it in your campaign.

http://www.dmsguild.com/product/217677/Tournament-Rules?term=tournament+rules&test_epoch=0

Thanks for your support,

Paul


----------

